# update on Petula



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this little baby is fitting right in. everyone at work loves her and wants to take her home. she loves to be loved. all the malts seem to think she has been here all along. Parker likes her b/c she doesnt bother him and he can sniff her and she can sniff him without any problems happening. the girls play with her. i am most surprised about pixel b/c usually she will snap at first and pounce on new animals in the house, but she never showed any aggression towards petula. they have been friends from day 1. today pax and petula had a snuggle session with me. here is a pic:
[attachment=39323:snuggle_face_sm.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh what little angels they are!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwwww.that so sweet. :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They are so, so cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

How very adorable!!! I am so glad that Petula is fitting right in. But with your care, what animal wouldn't. You have such a well-behaved group, you must feel extremely blessed. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a great update!!!! :chili: 

Such a cute snuggle picture!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! What a precious picture!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:aktion033: What great news. I know exactly what you mean about it seeming she's been there all along. Same thing happened with us when we got Glory Girl. She just "fit right in" and it's wonderful.

Thank you for the update Jaimie.... DARLING photo!
Melanie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gosh, have I been gone that long. I had no idea you added another "P". Congratulations, she is adorable!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THAT PICTURE IS SO PRECIOUS :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG that is the cutest picture EVER!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cute picture, Jaime. I'm so glad to read that they're doing so well together. You are so kind to take in another pup!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Adorable picture :wub: ! So glad she's fitting in with the gang - what fun! arty:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW :wub: I think a few more rescues might be in order - since your first one , fit in so well  Sarah


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

All I can say is.... :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ok...precious doesn't even begin to describe the 'awe' factor of the pic! Jamie, your heart had to be melting at that moment! :tender:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! That picture is so heart warming! Thank you so much for sharing it with us. And I'm so glad that Petula is adjusting so well!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a sweet pic :wub: So glad to hear that they are all getting along so well!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Jamie, You hit the jackpot!!!!!! Petula is gorgeous.........how could anyone give her up???? She is just so adorable and the pic is so sweet and loving!!!!! So glad everyone is getting along!!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That is such wonderful news! I'm so happy things are going great, and I know you'll get her healthy in no time!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

That snuggle picture is darling ~ how cute are they!!!!!

Thanks for taking such good care of that little girl Petula! You are a very kind person!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg she looks like she's always been there. She really is a pretty little girl :wub: I hope one day I find one as cute


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-what a sweet picture :wub: That's amazing how well Petula is fitting in so quickly-that's awesome :sHa_banana:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What sweet little faces. :wub: And I love the name Petula.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is great that they are all getting along and OMG how cute is that snuggle picture!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That picture is soooo precious! :wub: Happy to hear that the newest P is fitting in good!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:thmbup: Love it!!! I'm so glad they get along and she is a cutie! :thmbup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, that is one of the sweetest pics I've ever seen!! I'm so glad - but not surprised - that Petula is fitting in so well.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

She was meant to be with you and the P's Jaime! Always was.. I guess she took a round about way of getting there. Everytime I see her pics I just cannot get over her beautiful eyes. They are so sweet and loving. You are so lucky!!

Leslie


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That picture is just so precious :wub: Awww!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aw such a cute photo. Glad she has fit in so well.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is an ADORABLE photo! I'm so glad everyone is getting along so well.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: another P? :sHa_banana: I have completely missed the story how you got her, hopefully I can find it soon  she sure is a cutie :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Soooooooooo sweet!


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 19 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607942


> this little baby is fitting right in. everyone at work loves her and wants to take her home. she loves to be loved. all the malts seem to think she has been here all along. Parker likes her b/c she doesnt bother him and he can sniff her and she can sniff him without any problems happening. the girls play with her. i am most surprised about pixel b/c usually she will snap at first and pounce on new animals in the house, but she never showed any aggression towards petula. they have been friends from day 1. today pax and petula had a snuggle session with me. here is a pic:
> [attachment=39323:snuggle_face_sm.jpg][/B]



awww that is soo cute and makes me want to have a 2nd one!!!!
janie


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 19 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607942


> ... they have been friends from day 1. today pax and petula had a snuggle session with me. here is a pic:[/size]
> [attachment=39323:snuggle_face_sm.jpg][/B]


awwwww. :wub: how did i miss this one?! this sweet pic made my day!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are soooooooooooooo cute :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What wonderful news!!! So happy for you and all your darling babies!


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

They Are So Sweet!!! :tender:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Just adorable!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Cute pic!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

lol i'm so lost. i had no idea you had aNOTHER one LOL. she's adorable. just like all the rest 

i'll search for details. pix of all of 'em, please. 


am & the "i can't count that high. i need thumbs." buttercup


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG how adorable is that????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well,


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I knew about Petula, but what I can't figure out is....

I try to check in on SM everyday to see what's going on - this post was started on July 19th, now how on the world do I miss this stuff??!!!!

What an absolutely adorable picture!!!!!! awwwwwww :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 5 2008, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616454


> lol i'm so lost. i had no idea you had aNOTHER one LOL. she's adorable. just like all the rest
> 
> i'll search for details. pix of all of 'em, please.
> 
> ...


look in rescues section...her name was wiggles 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 6 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616499


> Well, I knew about Petula, but what I can't figure out is....
> 
> I try to check in on SM everyday to see what's going on - this post was started on July 19th, now how on the world do I miss this stuff??!!!!
> 
> What an absolutely adorable picture!!!!!! awwwwwww :wub:[/B]



i dont know how u missed it hehe..... but i always click the view new posts button to make sure i dont miss ne thing


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so happy everyone is getting along!!! I love that picture. They look like BFF's!!! Precious!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations on your newest addition - she is so adorable!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

